

NOVA: The Great Math Mystery - dstein64
http://video.pbs.org/video/2365464997/

======
dstein64
Here are some more links.

    
    
      http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/physics/great-math-mystery.html
      http://video.pbs.org/viralplayer/2365464997/
      http://video.pbs.org/widget/partnerplayer/2365464997/

------
zxcvcxz
Love me some NOVA. Got me interested in science as a kid. My favorite episode
is probably the one with the Bose-Einstein condensate.

Sucks it looks like their website only supports flash.

------
ColinWright

        We're sorry, but this video is not available
        in your region due to right restrictions.
    

What's it about? Anyone got a summary?

~~~
dstein64
Here's the description.

> Join NOVA on a mathematical mystery tour—a provocative exploration of math's
> astonishing power across the centuries. We discover math's signature in the
> swirl of a nautilus shell, the whirlpool of a galaxy, and the spiral in the
> center of a sunflower. Math was essential to everything from the first
> wireless radio transmissions to the prediction and discovery of the Higgs
> boson and the successful landing of rovers on Mars. Astrophysicist and
> writer Mario Livio, along with a colorful cast of mathematicians,
> physicists, and engineers, follow math from Pythagoras to Einstein and
> beyond. It all leads to the ultimate riddle: Is math a human invention or
> the discovery of the language of the universe?

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/physics/great-math-
mystery.html](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/physics/great-math-mystery.html)

